# Impacted frog! Help!



## tnorwood0811 (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok so I have an impacted oyapok, at least that's what I am assuming because he is straining all the time. I have put a water bowl in there for him to soak in and it has been in there for days now, he sits in there every day but still nothing. He won't eat and doesn't really show any interest in food. What else can I do?!


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2010)

whats an impacted frog?


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Constipated...


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

You can try soaking it in lukewarm water. Also if your using a coco fiber substrate with no moss it could be impaction from the fiber. Another possibility is that it has bloat.


----------

